# scent



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i bought some Tinks 69 gel for bowhunting and was wondering if i use it right away early season or wait til about the rut?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I only use it week or so before until week or so after Then sparingly if I see a second rut happening


----------

